# Konfiguration des pinentry Programms im Bezug auf OpenSSH

## TheSmallOne

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem: Ich benutze seit ewigen Zeiten OpenSSH um mich auf anderen Servern einzuloggen und gewöhnlicherweise werde ich dabei in der Konsole nach dem Passwort für den entsprechenden Schlüssel gefragt.

Nun habe ich mir für die Mailverschlüsselung gnupg installiert und als Abhängigkeit kam damit das Programm pinentry, womit das Problem anfängt.

Seit dieses Programm installiert ist, fragt mich OpenSSH nicht mehr selbst nach dem Passwort, sondern es benutzt dieses Programm dafür, welches ein eigenes Fenster öffnet.

Nun misfällt mir der Gedanke zutiefst mein Passwort einem Drittprogramm anzuvertrauen und ich hätte gerne das alte Verhalten wieder hergestellt. Allerdings kann ich nirgends eine Konfigurationsdatei für pinentry finden und auch OpenSSH selbst scheint keine Konfigurationsoption dafür zu kennen (jedenfalls finde ich nichts). Eine Deinstallation des Programms funktioniert auch nicht, da dann gnupg nicht mehr ordentlich funktioniert.

Habe ich irgendwo eine Option übersehen? Wie bekomme ich OpenSSH dazu sich so zu verhalten wie zuvor?

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ich bin zwar eigentlich kein Freund davon alte Threads hochzupushen wenn eine Antwort ausbleibt, aber hat denn wirklich niemand einen Hinweis für mich?

Ich bin doch wohl nicht der einzige, der diese beiden Programme parallel installiert hat, oder? Hat sonst niemand ein Problem damit, das irgendein Drittprogramm sich die Parrworteingabe abgreift?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also ich hab auch beides drin. Ich mach oft ssh per konsole (KDE Konsole). Da fummelt pinentry nicht dazwischen. Ich geb mein Passwort wie immer ein.

```

eimer@Laptops ~ $ eix pinentry

[I] app-crypt/pinentry

     Available versions:  0.7.5 ~0.7.5-r1 ~0.7.6 {caps gtk ncurses qt4 static}

     Installed versions:  0.7.5(11:17:23 02.02.2010)(gtk ncurses -caps)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnupg.org/aegypten/

     Description:         Collection of simple PIN or passphrase entry dialogs which utilize the Assuan protocol

eimer@Laptops ~ $ eix openssh

[I] net-misc/openssh

     Available versions:  ~5.0_p1-r2 5.1_p1-r2 ~5.1_p1-r3 5.2_p1-r1 ~5.2_p1-r2 5.2_p1-r3 ~5.3_p1 ~5.3_p1-r1 {X X509 hpn kerberos ldap libedit pam pkcs11 selinux skey smartcard static tcpd}

     Installed versions:  5.2_p1-r3(18:32:50 13.11.2009)(X pam pkcs11 tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -selinux -skey -smartcard -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.openssh.org/

     Description:         Port of OpenBSD's free SSH release

* net-misc/openssh-blacklist

     Available versions:  ~0.4.1

     Homepage:            http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/openssh-blacklist.html

     Description:         Source files of vuln Debian keys

2 Treffer.

```

Vielleicht haste nen komisches USE Flag gesetzt. Vergleich doch mal.

Sebastian

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, der einzige erkennbare Unterschied ist, dass bei mir die USE-Flags -pcks11 und -pam  sind. Alle anderen Angaben sind gleich.

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Welt ist gemein: Du magst pinentry nicht und ich hätte es gerne!

Ich wäre froh pinentry-qt4 würde endlich bei mir laufen, damit ich mein Kmail wieder nutzen kann.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Die Welt ist gemein: Du magst pinentry nicht und ich hätte es gerne!

 

Naja, ich weß nicht ob das einfach eine Sache von „mögen“ oder „nicht mögen“ ist. Ich finde den Gedanken einfach ziemlich beunruhigend mein Passwort irgendeinem Drittprogramm anzuvertrauen, das es dann an das eigentliche Programm weitergibt, ohne zu wissen, was dazwischen möglicherweise noch passiert.

Aus einem ähnlichen Grund halte ich auch nichts von PAM.

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur Paranoia.

----------

## .maverick

Ich wuerde vermuten, dass du einen GPG-Agent laufen hast, der auch als ssh-Agent konfiguriert ist. Hast du vielleicht auch noch Keychain installiert?

Jedenfalls kannst du den alten Passwort-Eingabedialog bekommen, wenn du "export SSH_AUTH_SOCK=" vorher machst. Was ist denn der momentane Wert dieser Variable?

----------

## mv

```
ln -sfn pinentry-curses /usr/bin/pinentry
```

----------

